# MSyellowfin rig trip 4/24-4/26



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Left out Tuesday night around 8 pm and headed to Ram Powell doing the 8 knt crawl. Stopped at a snapper spot since one of my friends from Minnesota had never seen a ARS, caught solid snaps on every drop, released them all and chugged on towards Ram. Arrived around 430 AM and got our tuna spread ready for dawn. At dawn there was not any surface activity but we were marking both YF and BF on the sounder. Over the next few hours we caught numerous BF and lost numerous YF all on the troll. I have always seen sharks around the rigs, especially close to the rigs, but this trip we had sharks everywhere even out to ½ mile or so off the rig. We lost numerous YF to sharks boat side! I have video I will post later of me smacking a shark with my gaff boat side as we argued over whose YF it was!! He won!. The long fights of the YF were a dinner bell for the sharks. That’s the first time I have ever seen them this thick and far away from the rigs. We even hooked and caught numerous sharks trolling!! And these were not makos. My sister foul hooked a shark on a spreader bar that had us convinced she was fighting a solid YF only to be heart broken when up pops a shark after an hour of a fight!! Shark was hooked in dorsal fin.


After mid morning we decided to let the sharks have Ram Powell and we headed to Horn Mt. Horn had tuna as well, just none larger than 50lbs or so. There were sharks but nothing like Ram Powell. After catching a few trolling as well as chunking we decided to troll the open water to the east looking for temp break that Hiton’s indicated might be there. Hoping for a pointy nosed fish. No luck finding the rip or catching anything out in the open water.

We then picked up and ran to Amos Runner. First pass around the rig we get a solid double on the troll. I saw one of the fish hit as it cleared the water when it pounced on the lure. The smaller of the two (maybe 40 lbs) came in easy. The larger one that I estimate to have been well over 100lbs my nephew fought on 50 lb for over an hour all around the rig before the fish finally got caught in cable about 150’ down off the rig! Eventually had to break the line. When the line came in it was covered in a black tar like substance. Hated to lose that one as he was a monster. Oh well, that’s fishing.

Had planned on spending Weds night offshore but forecast had seas picking up so we decided to 8knt it back to port. Arrived safe and sound at marina at 530 AM.

Overall, great trip, tuna were plentiful just no giants. Water was gorgeous blue! Good times with family and friends.

Robert

Fueling up at Sportsman's









One of the half dozen snaps we caught and released









My sister hooked at Ram









One of the first YF, check out the blue water!!









Shark that was foul hooked in dorsal fin, I wanted my lure back!!









My Minnesota buddy and a YF









My nephew fighting the YF we lost after over an hour of fighting!








Me getting ready to gaff a YF









Another one hits the deck









Me backing down on a YF









Getting ready to clean the six we kept









Robert


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report, glad you guys found some. Awesome looking water! I'm going crazy trying to get back out there and finding the right work/weather correspondence.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish, looks like a very productive trip.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome report!!! Been a while since I have made a trip offshore! Starting to feel the need! Thanks again


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the report! I'll be headed out this weekend. Hope you left some out there!!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats on the haul. Envy is an understatement.


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Good job!!!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice trip!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Robert! Mark had told me you had a good one so I was waiting for the report (although my lazy ass rarely posts them anymore). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Robert you are going to make me get another yacht again..!! Your's sure looks good..!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

When you have time can you post some pics of the green and blue spreaders you are pulling? From the pictures on the deck they look like the same thing I have. They have the white plastic bar with 3 or 4 rows.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

When I get back to a PC I will get the info on the lures to you.

Robert


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pictures and a fine looking boat! Nothing like fresh yellowfin.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Robert, how was the ride out. We were locked and loaded for the exact same destination as you, but decided not to due to the winds inshore Tuesday afternoon. The buoys had it calm out there but it was not in Destin pass.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice Robert, how the hell is Tommy "Two Toes" gonna clean a tuna without a knife? At least Woodrow wasnt cleaning them! I bet sis was pissed to see that shark! Glad Keith and crew had a good time, great pic's and report. Very nice snapper too, keep those numbers on the down low.....freezer is getting low.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

GREAT pictures! I am sure it was as fun and enjoyable as it looks. Thanks for the post and pics.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great Post!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Head Kned said:


> Robert, how was the ride out. .


Yes, NOAA missed that part of the forecast for sure! As we cleared the pass in OB we were taking spray over the top of the bridge, this in 1-2' seas, ha ha!! You were smart to have stayed in.

Robert


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

It was hard when I was watching the actuals at Ram being as nice as it was. I just need to save up and upgrade like you.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job...


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Great pics Robert! Thanks for the report!


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

That is a beautiful 54 Viking you have there, Robert! And, nice fish report too!

Matt Condon, 
Galati Yacht Sales.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

congrats on a great trip, looks like it might be a banner year

straycat


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice report Robert. My crew will be out there next weekend if weather permits. Just got new trim tab actuators, buffed and waxed, ready for the first trip of many for 2012! Got a great crew This year, should be a good year, planning on hitting it hard.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

One of the many nice things about fishing off of boat, I mean yacht, of that size is that....if fishing is slow you could always break out the volleyball net and get a game going to pass the time!! Almost 18ft beam!!! Incredible. 

Nice ride!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Beautiful boat Robert!


----------

